

Why Riak and Node.js Make a Great Pair - liamk
http://liamkaufman.com/blog/2012/03/01/why-riak-and-nodejs-make-a-great-pair/

======
liamk
(Author here) The picture I paint of Riak and Node.js are pretty rosy, has
anyone had any negative experiences with the two?

